# Best WMA for Turkey Quota Hunt?



## deermeat270 (Jan 5, 2010)

What are everyones thoughts on best WMA for Turkey Quota Hunts?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 5, 2010)

How many rejections you got?


----------



## Dupree (Jan 5, 2010)

river creek. Ive got 4 rejections and still trying.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 5, 2010)

They need to get on the ball on the DNR site..Want let me apply yet..I have 4 also


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 5, 2010)

How do you build up rejections? If I get rejected by one but chosen by another do I still build rejections?


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 5, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> river creek. Ive got 4 rejections and still trying.




I didnt think 3 rejections would be good enough this year


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 5, 2010)

nhancedsvt said:


> How do you build up rejections? If I get rejected by one but chosen by another do I still build rejections?


You get rejections by applying for places like River Creek..You only put the River Creek down as your first choice and dont make anymore selections..You will get atleast 4yrs worth of them I know..Probably take 6 or 7 by the time you get enough built up


----------



## blindhog (Jan 5, 2010)

It'll take 5 or more for River Creek


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 5, 2010)

What if I get picked for River Creek right off the bat?  Or...Is that impossible because people will use their rejections?

My second choices are griffin ridge and dukes creek.  I really like dukes creek, but Im not sure on the turkey population.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 5, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> What if I get picked for River Creek right off the bat?  Or...Is that impossible because people will use their rejections?
> 
> My second choices are griffin ridge and dukes creek.  I really like dukes creek, but Im not sure on the turkey population.


You want get River Creek right off the bat OR atleast you better not..I'll be calling and raising cane with somebody


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 6, 2010)

I hunted griffin a few years ago and a friend has a lil land that borders it! A few birds nothing to holler about!


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 6, 2010)

What does the turkey population look like on Wilson Shoals?


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 6, 2010)

I applied for Rum Creek and Oconee since they're pretty close to me. Are they any good for turkeys? Also can I be picked for more than one?


----------



## JamesG (Jan 6, 2010)

nhancedsvt said:


> I applied for Rum Creek and Oconee since they're pretty close to me. Are they any good for turkeys? Also can I be picked for more than one?



Those are both good. No you will only be picked for one.


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bump.... What does the turkey population look like at Wilson shoals.


----------



## Allen Waters (Jan 12, 2010)

would Clybel a.k.a Charlie Elliot not be a good choice?


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 12, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> river creek. Ive got 4 rejections and still trying.



I don't get that.  GON published acceptance rates last year and 3 points got in 100% of the time in 2008.

But yes, from what I hear, River Creek is where you want to go if you have a pocket full of points.  I'm saving my points every year to get in someday.  I don't do much WMA hunting anyway.  So I figure I'll save up and go to one of the best bets at some point.  I'll be getting rejected from River Creek again this year.


----------



## Turkeycaller (Jan 13, 2010)

*Rejections*

You only get one rejection per year TOTAL.
If you put in for three different locations and don't get picked for any you only get one point.

If you get picked for one, you don't get any points.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Jan 23, 2010)

You will hav better luck going on the adult/child hunt.


----------



## Cane_Cutter (Jan 23, 2010)

just hunt redlands, oco forest, and cedar creek, maybe some dawsons forest, and you'll have some good hunts. walk long and hunt hard, and dont use a box call.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 23, 2010)

When do notices go out?


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Jan 24, 2010)

Cane_Cutter said:


> just hunt redlands, oco forest, and cedar creek, maybe some dawsons forest, and you'll have some good hunts. walk long and hunt hard, and dont use a box call.




I think you might be better off hunting turkeys in Panama City


----------



## bwilson (Jan 24, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> What does the turkey population look like on Wilson Shoals?



Wilson Shoals was great about 3 or 4 years ago. I think around 15-20 turkeys were taken that year. It hasn't been the same since.


----------



## Jim(BigBird) (Jan 24, 2010)

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> would Clybel a.k.a Charlie Elliot not be a good choice?



It's ok but the birds are tough to hunt, too many roads and to many locals ridding through messing with them.It will probably take 3 rejections to get in.


----------

